

Pinterest Hits 10 Million Monthly Uniques Faster Than Any Standalone Site Ever - jansen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/07/pinterest-monthly-uniques/

======
citricsquid
Pinterest has been around since 2008 according to crunchbase, so almost 4
years, so 4 years to get to 10MM uniques? That doesn't strike me as an
impressive enough figure to have a Techcrunch post celebrating, filler
article?

2 sites I started would be competing for such "amazing growth" if this was any
sort of record breaking bench mark. One site went from 200,000 uniques/month
to 8,500,000 uniques/month in less than a year, another did 200,000
uniques/month to 6,000,000/month uniques in under a year. both of these sites
are relatively inconsequential in the grand scheme of the internet and I
assume many more sites have done way more impressive things. Dumb article.

I'd bet chatroulette.com was doing 10m uniques a month+ at its peak well
within a year of it existing.

~~~
eurleif
>I'd bet chatroulette.com was doing 10m uniques a month+ at its peak well
within a year of it existing.

I run Omegle, which competes with ChatRoulette. Omegle was released in 2009,
and it does well over 10 million monthly uniques routinely now.

I suspect ChatRoulette did well over 50 million uniques in a month at its
peak, which was a few months after its launch. Omegle's never been that big,
but it's had sustained growth, and it's bigger than ChatRoulette is now.

Getting a bit off topic, but here's Omegle vs. ChatRoulette according to
Alexa: <http://i.imgur.com/9vW96.png> And Omegle alone:
<http://i.imgur.com/lfJHs.png>

------
hello_moto
Pinterest is a new social media infested website. People are getting smarter
to utilize such websites.

Don't be surprised with the numbers whether it is from Pinterest or from
another hot-up-and-coming "allow-me-to-share-my-view". It's a place to promote
your content.

If you can make a website targeting marketers, your number will be off the
chart soon too.

~~~
bhartzer
>> Pinterest is a new social media infested website No, it's not. It's been
around since 2008.

The "interest" in that site is new, it's seen an increase in traffic lately.

------
shingen
Bullshit. TechCrunch is embarrassing these days.

<http://www.quantcast.com/formspring.me>

